# Staying warm at night- co-sleeping and breastfeeding



## zora (Dec 24, 2002)

Okay ladies, how do you do it? I sleep in a breastfeeding camisole from Target and flannel bottoms. I can safely cover my lower half and not have to worry about my 8.5 month old son getting under the covers. But what about my top half? I'm cold and need ideas on how to dress warmly and still be able to get to my breast without completly waking up. He nurses about 5-8 times a night, which is not a problem for me; being cold is the problem. Any ideas would be appreciated.

*Editted to add:* he likes to put things in his mouth, so I am looking for ideas that do not involve buttons.
Thanks in advance,
Zora


----------



## anewmama (Feb 25, 2007)

I would recommend getting a flannel shirt that buttons down and just leave a few buttons open at the right place.

How old is your baby? See my recent thread. My DD is just changing her nursing pattern and seems to be headed to what your baby nurses.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been sleeping in a long sleeve shirt with it pulled up above my breasts most of the night. Keeps my arms warm and the covers keep the rest of me warm. That said, I no longer sleep with the house at 67 or 68 degrees. Now we keep it about 70.


----------



## zora (Dec 24, 2002)

Anewmama- I just responded to your thread. I hope my response was helpful.
Zora


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I made a belly hugger knock off and I wear that and a long sleeved shirt. The only thing exposed is my breast. I like the idea of the flannel shirt as well. I may try that.


----------



## crwilson (Mar 13, 2007)

I've found that long-sleeved wrap tops are awesome for sleeping in at night because there are no buttons and you just have to move the shirt to the side to nurse. I got a few at penney's while I was pregnant from the clothing section that are a nice stretchy knit and they're perfect.


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

I wore a big sweat shirt pulled up, or a cardigan sweater with a few buttons undone.


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

I wear my regular jammies (some with pull-over tops, some with buttons) and just pull up my shirt when the time comes. I will often wake up, lying on my back, with "the girls" staring at the ceiling.


----------



## zora (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks for all of the replies. I'm wondering if you think the following will work-- cut a slit down the middle from sternum to I don't know, inches below my breast. I'd still sleep in the camisole because I like the support but the turtle neck would cover my arms and give me an extra layer. Do you think it would work?
Zora


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I sleep nekkid... and just try to make sure the blanket from covering ds's head....


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I "borrow" dh's big flannel shirts (leaving a few buttons undone) or his polar fleece tops (that have a zipper neck that I can leave open to expose the breast). Both work well to keep me warm even though our bedroom is often in the 40s at night. I use the lighter wrap tops in transitional seasons but haven't found any that are warm enough for winter use.

I think the layered look would work...I have cut turtle neck shirts in the same way to wear under sweaters so that NIP during the winter is a bit less shocking on my belly! (not to mention the "slit shirt" keeps cold toddler hands off the nice warm belly too... my dd1 LOVED making me jump by putting her cold hands on my back while nursing).


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

I use the baby's blanket! I use the "grown up" blankets up to my waist, then I use one of the "safe" baby blankets/quilts for my shoulders and upper body.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bekka* 
I use the baby's blanket! I use the "grown up" blankets up to my waist, then I use one of the "safe" baby blankets/quilts for my shoulders and upper body.

i do this too sometimes!


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

I wear a nursing camisole and over that a long-sleeved theral undershirt type thing. I just push it up above my breasts and it doesn't bother me that way.

I don't have much of a problem with five month old DS getting too far under the covers. In fact, for some odd reason he likes pulling a sheet or blanket up by his face to sleep. If covers are anywhere within his reach he pulls them up to his face and snuggles into them.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I wear a long sleeved flannel nightgown with buttons, and leave the buttons open.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought a cheap men's cotton long sleeve t-shirt and cut a slit down the front from the neck to just below my breasts. It keeps my arms warm, I don't have to worry about a bunch of material in DS's face from lifting a shirt all the way up, and my breasts are very easily accessable.

It works great, and t-shirt material doesn't fray, so it can be thrown in the wash, and come out looking like new (well, except for a big tear down the front...







)


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

I use one of those cross-front maternity tops - you know, the ones that are so ridiculously low cut that you could never wear them in public without some sort of shirt underneath







It's long sleeved and gives super easy access without any excess fabric getting in the way.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

I have been wearing loose shirts for the last five years that give easy access to babies in the night. But in winters there is problem sometimes. Fortunately winter is not severe and long here. My co-wfe has however made slits at right places in her well fitting sweaters that she find convenient to wear in inter nights.
Uzra


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I am a hot sleeper so I welcome the breeze. I sleep in a t-shirt and pants.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I sleep in flannel pyjamas tha button down and have been havin similar problems. I think I will be adding an undershirt and cut nursing holes in it to cover my belly.


----------



## hamletsjadedlover (Aug 5, 2007)

i still sleepy nakey but with a down blanky


----------



## tphoenix516 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been having the same problem! I was about to post when I found this thread...
Great ideas everyone!


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

I like to wear my big old maternity V necks that I can stretch to get my boob through the V. Not pretty, but we sleep with our heat off so I need my belly and arms to be warm.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

Find a warm shirt you don't care for and cut either a line down the middle or two slits for the breasts.









I have a sweater that was possibly fashionable in the early 90s that doesn't meet in the front - it was meant to be worn to show the shirt underneath or something.. I wear it over a t-shirt and it keeps me warm.


----------



## CountryMom2e (Apr 1, 2005)

I live in Northern New England, and my oldest was born in Feb. It is dag cold, and with co sleeping I was always freaked out about him getting under our big duvet. Finally I found that I could wear an old turtleneck and flannel pants, just lift up the t-neck to nurse and my shoulders would stay warm. Then after he drifted off to sleep, I would scoot him up high on the bed and scooch down with my pillow, so he was safely between us but outside of the covers. On really really cold nights (below zero) I would wear a flannel shirt or sweater over my tneck and pull 'em up to nurse. I'd have him in a blanket sleeper with a hat on but I'd always wake up to find him still at the breast - we'd fall asleep that way and I guess that was warmer for him


----------

